# Game 72: Heat @ Hornets (3/29 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 29, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to start a new streak.

Cant be looking ahead to Sunday. Hornets are a pretty tough team when healthy, and they have Ryan Anderson, who always hits about 900 3's against us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

New Orleans crushed the nuggets a few days ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're perfectly built to hurt us. This could be painful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 57s
> Chalmers and Haslem sat out shootaround with ankle issues. Game-time decisions.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> ...





> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo 1m
> Hornets guard Greivis Vasquez (sprained left ankle) will be out for tonight’s game against the Heat.


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I guess we don't really care about #1 seed as much as health. Which to me is good.

Id sit Wade, Chalmers, Haslem (probably better for the team). and really limit Lebron's minutes. Maybe have him play 25 tops. 

Cole
Miller
Battier
Bosh
Anderson. 

That'll be a nice starting line-up if Lebron doesn't play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is out. UD is a gametime decision, but he says he'll play


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Should rest all the starters and focus on beating the Spurs so we win a potential tie break for home court.

Look at their remaining schedule against ours.

Spurs: (notable games)

vs Clippers
vs Heat
@ Grizzlies
@ Thunder
vs Atlanta
@ Denver.

Heat:

@ Spurs
vs Knicks
vs Boston
vs Chicago


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First time for the MIAMI blacks in awhile. Weird since we lost in the EL HEATs, not the reds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with the open man right in front of him, throws it directly to a Hornet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turnovers and 2nd-chance points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Davis almost humiliated us but lost the ball on the way up.

We're a turnover machine right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turnaround J in the post for Jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by UD has led to 2 Davis fouls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back 3's by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3 part II


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333 again

3 in a row


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3 part III


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-22 after 1

Lebron with 15 in the quarter. 10 in the last minute and a half.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I kinda want lebron to go for 60...as like a **** you to the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to turn around a slow start on O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333 again

Stayed in to start the 2nd. Must be feeling on fire, which he is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a trilogy. Le3 part IV


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole with the tough lefty layup under the rim in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness...Le3 part V


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrell Harris in for the Hornets. Just signed for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's foot was on the line. So if they havent taken a point away, they will on the next time out.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron go for 82 please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333 again!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3 part VI

Not sure I've seen him _this _hot.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

OMFG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ talking shit with Bob Mac. They seem to have a strong relationship. Two legends, that's for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ hits a J.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Lebron just turned heel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

LBJ 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3 part VII

WHAT THE ****???????????????!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, I guess that was 6 since he had a foot on the line before.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god, David Wesley is annoying me already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ's dropping STFU bombs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 28 with 7:24 still to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is seeing red... Bulls red... They better hope they don't see us in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh god, David Wesley is annoying me already.


Watching sun sports. Is he saying what all retired players say, that they need to knock Lebron to the ground and send him a message?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron staying in. Guess wanting rest only matters when you're not red hot :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Birdman

great pass by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bron Bron with the rare end of 1st half rest.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope lebron goes for the 3 point record.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watching sun sports. Is he saying what all retired players say, that they need to knock Lebron to the ground and send him a message?


:eek8:

The quote that sent me to my keyboard was "You got fouls, use 'em...LIKE THAT."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now with 100 triples. Heat now have 4 players with over 100 3's this season. First time that's happened in Heat history.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with the retarded pull-up 3 in transition. He sees LeBron do cool shit and then wants some shine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He keeps going..."Someone's gotta show these guys how we fight!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick baseline spin and dunk in transition by WOW.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron back in with the Heat up 24 with 3+ to go.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron`s coming back in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> He keeps going..."Someone's gotta show these guys how we fight!"


He's close to Lamar Thomas territory by the way it sounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade pounds away a possession, rejects a screen, and loses the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Miller alley-oop?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ALLEY OOP TO MIKE MILLER??????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've seen it all now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Check that. We'll have seen it all when Joel is on the passing end of an alley-oop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

With LeBron's barrage, Heat now have 4 players with 100 3 balls. Highest in franchise history.

Thank god for Wade's passing, because everything else has been shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*JoeGoodmanJr*  4m LeBron back in the game. Can't stop wondering, would Kirk Hinrich tackle LeBron at the three-point line tonight?


:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Left a lot of points on the table toward the end of this half, and that floater we gave up was unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-43 at the half

Kind of fell asleep at the end of the half. Hopefully this team comes out focused in the 3rd so that Lebron, Wade and the others can rest for the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need a gif of the Miller Alleyoop for proof.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 60-43 at the half
> 
> Kind of fell asleep at the end of the half. Hopefully this team comes out focused in the 3rd so that* Lebron*, Wade and the others can rest for the 4th.


*no, records need to be broken! statement to the whole league*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade you showboating fool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade tried to go way too cute there. 

Great block by Bosh saves a 4pt swing and gets Lebron a dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank Bosh for the block that prevented ultimate shame. He could've just tossed it backward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay in the paint, Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller's J has mostly been broke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if Birdman is a little upset he's not still in NO. He'd be a Pelican next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh alley-oop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2CB

Rare alley-oop catch from Bosh. He trailed LeWade by a lot in those last year. Sun-Sentinel published a write-up some guy from Philadelphia does every season that broke it all down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun sports, you bunch of pussies. They left out the part of Riley's statement about Danny Ainge needing to shut the **** up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's funny that the best shooter in our Big 3 is the center, while the wings are the best post-up/inside/at the rim players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD with the badly missed wide-open J.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Sun sports, you bunch of pussies. They left out the part of Riley's statement about Danny Ainge needing to shut the **** up.


As much as that doesn't surprise me, I'm still upset.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Seemed like forever since he'd hit one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thriller!

Finally. Good to see him keep LIFE'ing it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's lost the hot touch.

Wade may've re-aggravated that right knee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw the replay. It was a charlie horse. A knee right to the thigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick J by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough ass end of shotclock turnaround out of the post from Ray. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anthony Davis has been extremely quiet tonight. 4pts, 2 rebs, 5 fouls in 21 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another cray 3 from LeBron.

Another buzzerbeater from Roberts to end a quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-60 after 3

Again got a little sloppy to end the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Normal opening 4th Q lineup with LeBron resting and Wade in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

All of a sudden he's a 3pt shooter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole with the 3. Nice to see him keep that up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: We have our top 2 PGs of all time battling it out in OT in Michigan and Kansas. Chalmers' alma mater vs. Timmy's son. Good stuff.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray! Keep this up and 'Bron can get the rest of the night off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unless he wants 40, I think Lebron is done for the night. Wade shouldnt be toof ar behind.

nice and1 dunk by Bird.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else think the end of the streak could be a good thing? Sad but necessary?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love having a big who can actually finish when he catches under the rim. We had a long run of zero.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Anybody else think the end of the streak could be a good thing? Sad but necessary?


No doubt. Said that when it ended. It obviously is a load off their shoulders at a time when it's time to start decompressing and readying yourself for the playoffs. Nothing wrong with trying to win every game, but when it inevitably ends, it's easier to look big picture.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Timmy wins!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Anybody else think the end of the streak could be a good thing? Sad but necessary?


No doubt. 

I dont think its a coincidence that when the prior top 3 longest streaks ended, all 3 teams went on to lose at least 3 of their next 5 games. It takes a lot out of you. And its too close to playoff time for that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> No doubt. Said that when it ended. It obviously is a load off their shoulders at a time when it's time to start decompressing and readying yourself for the playoffs. Nothing wrong with trying to win every game, but when it inevitably ends, it's easier to look big picture.


We also didn't need a dozen more playoff games before the real playoff games. That shit is too fatiguing. Then you have teams gooning it up to get a win by weathering us down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battithray splash


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wholsesale changes for the Heat, including the human victory cigar.

Nice to be able to rest Lebron and Bosh for the entire 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's passing's been great this evening.

On the way to #57. Two short of Wade/Haslem's career-high. Four short of the franchise's best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That stat Eric Reid gave about Mario's turnovers (I think 16 games with 0 and thirty something with 1 or less) was very impressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L3wis

That possession looked done and we got a great look at the end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That stat Eric Reid gave about Mario's turnovers (I think 16 games with 0 and thirty something with 1 or less) was very impressive.


Wait...which games? Like...the last 30? In a row? Having trouble fathoming this. I feel like just the other day I was deriding him for a Wario turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Almost forgot Rio didn't play tonight though.

I thought this game would be much tougher. Davis was shockingly invisible. As soon as the streak ends, these guys play like humans. If we were riding #28, he would've had 34 and 31.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wait...which games? Like...the last 30? In a row? Having trouble fathoming this. I feel like just the other day I was deriding him for a Wario turnover.


It was 37 games this season with 1(or 1 or fewer, dont remember)turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Almost forgot Rio didn't play tonight though.
> 
> I thought this game would be much tougher. Davis was shockingly invisible. As soon as the streak ends, these guys play like humans. If we were riding #28, he would've had 34 and 31.


There's always a letdown by the opponent when the other teams start player sits out. I'm sure that happened with the Hornets when they heard Mario wasnt playing tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole with the smooth pull up splash. Keep that J cooking through the playoffs Kid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 108-89

1 win in a row!

Amazing 1st half by Lebron. Pretty much threw a knockout punch in that 1st half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team pummeled a streaking Denver when Lawson was out. I hope Rio isn't angry we blew them out without him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 108-89
> 
> *1 win in a row!*
> 
> Amazing 1st half by Lebron. Pretty much threw a knockout punch in that 1st half.


Going for #2 in SA on Sunday!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've now officially clinched the East.

We need to average 3.7 corner 3's the rest of the season to beat Orlando's 2008 all-time NBA record, which we're on pace to do. Credit Spo to focusing on the most efficient shot in basketball, and Pat for bringing in two guys (Shane, Ray) who thrive there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently Jax asked LeBron to provide the LeTroll face again. This is becoming...SOMETHING.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh lord I'm going down the LeTrollface Rabbit Hole and found this:










Why are men booty dancing for children?



























































The original pic is hilarious on its own. I wonder if he's seen where it comes from.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought the Spurs were going to be on a back-to-back, but they're playing right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike MillAIR






Minor play, but Cole would've found a way to mess it up earlier in the year. He's improving just in time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pop already came out and said that Manu is likely out for Sunday. He only played a couple of minutes tonight before straining his hamstring.


----------

